# Best SS/Fixie $400-$900



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

*Best SS/Fixie $600-$900*

What is the best fixie/SS for $600-900? My LBS has a Raleigh Rush Hour for $425. What are some other good options? I don't want an IRO btw.

*Edited Range


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that's quite a range


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

OK I'll bite.....What do you plan on using it for?


----------



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

This will not be an urban bike. I have an SS 29er for rougher riding. This will be on road riding for 10-40 miles. I would prefer lighter rather than tougher. Also, I am looking for a comfortable ride, so probably a steel bike.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

"Best" is so subjective and personal.

I like the ride of my first year Fillmore.

http://www.lemondbikes.com/bikes/track/classic_steel/fillmore.php


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

There are so many in the price range... Check out the fixies from Felt, Trek, Cannondale, Lemond, Giant, Swobo, Masi, Schwinn, Bianchi...are just a few...

The market is pretty crowded( thats a good thing) so there are plenty to choose from..

test ride one that floats your boat......


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

treebound said:


> "Best" is so subjective and personal.
> 
> I like the ride of my first year Fillmore.
> 
> http://www.lemondbikes.com/bikes/track/classic_steel/fillmore.php


But avoid the 07 and later fillmores (I have an 06 and LOVE it). They were seriously downgraded from the earlier models. Take a look at the milwaukee orange one.


----------



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not interested in almuminum, so that leaves the Lemond, Masi, Bianchi, Jamis, etc. Are there any that really stick out as having lighter wheels and/or a better crank than the others?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

dbo said:


> I'm not interested in almuminum, so that leaves the Lemond, Masi, Bianchi, Jamis, etc. Are there any that really stick out as having lighter wheels and/or a better crank than the others?


At this price point, not really... Once you get over $1200 or so, you start getting into Sugino 75/Dura Ace cranksets and nicer hubs....and even then, you're looking at 14lb-15lb track bikes w/aluminum frames... 

Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with the bikes you are looking. My point is there is very little difference component wise......

Base your decision on emotion or a test ride not components...


----------



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

What do you guys think of the Redline 925? I think it looks like a crank I'd replace, but the bike looks pretty nice. I like the Bullhorn bars and the brakes, it's always something I've wanted. I'm 6'2" though, and I don't know if it would fit me. Are there any bikes similar to it?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've ridden a 925 and I would buy one in a heart beat if I needed another bike...


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I ride at least 10-15 miles a day commuting, 20+ on my days off on my Paddy Wagon. Very non-track geometry, good for longer distances. Nice steel tubes too. Only changes I made were replacing the stock no-name brakes with Veloce. (Cranks are crap, but you're mostly paying for the frame)


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

At 425 I'd grab that Rush Hour if it is your size and you've got a few hundred left over to change what you want.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

Have you looked at the jamis sputnik? Sexy, light and falls in your range.
LINK

Answer: yes you have...


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

*I love my Capo!*

The Cannondale Capo is very nice. I know you said No to the Aluminum, but I love it. I routinely do 35 or so miles on it.

Its got 25 cm tires on it so the ride is very comfortable. It also comes with front and read brakes so, you're ready to go out of the box.


----------



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you guys for your help. I read some ho-hum review's of the Redline so I won't get that. To solorider: My dad has a Capo already and that is the only Aluminum bike I would consider because of the CAAD frame. I have a CAAD9 R5 already so I know how nice that is, but as stupid or petty as it sounds I don't want the same bike as my dad. I have narrowed it down to the Jamis or the Raleigh I think. The Lemond would be nice if I could find an older one. I know that LBS's around me have the Jamis also, so I can test ride those two. The sputnik's weight attracts me, but the Raleigh's price attracts me just as much. If I bought it, I'd spend the rest on upgrades, which I couldn't do on the Jamis. Does anyone know a weight on the Raleigh?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Salsa Casseroll Single

Steel single speed with long distance capabilities. At it looks pretty spicy too!


----------



## ASWood (May 4, 2007)

Two more options:

Bianchi San Jose - don't have one, but I have a Volpe, which is an almost identical frame and I love it. Really comfortable bike.

Schwinn Madison - I just ordered one, so I don't have much experience with it yet. IMO it is the most attractive frameset (on a complete bike) in this price range.

I never did get a chance to check out the Jamis Sputnik...but it also looks like a really cool bike...maybe more geared toward smooth road / track riding than commuting.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ASWood said:


> bike.
> 
> Schwinn Madison - I just ordered one, so I don't have much experience with it yet. IMO it is the most attractive frameset (on a complete bike) in this price range.



+1...I couldn't agree more...The Madison is an extremly nice looking bike...


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Bianchi Pista? I love mine...*

decent parts spec, good frame...got mine in chrome last year for only $469 brand new here in Austin.


----------



## ASWood (May 4, 2007)

El Guapo said:


> decent parts spec, good frame...got mine in chrome last year for only $469 brand new here in Austin.


From Ozone?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a bit prejudiced (because we sell them) but I think the Masi Speciale Fixed is as nice an "off-the-shelf" fixie as you could find. Three of our employees have 'em and love 'em as an all around rider/commuter/fun bike.

On the other hand, when we had nothing in stock (a lot of fixies like the Masi, the Cayne Uno, and the 925 are in short supply), I haven't hesitated to send customers next door to Perfomance to check out the Madison. So-so components but a very nice frame indeed and a good buy at $500.


----------



## ASWood (May 4, 2007)

Richard said:


> I'm a bit prejudiced (because we sell them) but I think the Masi Speciale Fixed is as nice an "off-the-shelf" fixie as you could find. Three of our employees have 'em and love 'em as an all around rider/commuter/fun bike.
> 
> On the other hand, when we had nothing in stock (a lot of fixies like the Masi, the Cayne Uno, and the 925 are in short supply), I haven't hesitated to send customers next door to Perfomance to check out the Madison. So-so components but a very nice frame indeed and a good buy at $500.


A better buy at $382 plus 10% in performance points!

TANGENT: I want to support my LBS (well...a REAL LBS) as much as I can, but it irritates me when shops do everything at MSRP, especially when MSRP is extremely over quoted, and don't ever want to work with me. Case in point - the madison MSRP is $569 I think...50% higher than what I paid at Performance, and they are obviously still able to make some profit....so a true LBS should be willing to sell one for under $500, I think.

[/rant]


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

The smaller the store, the more profit they need to make off of each bike. A store like Performance can afford to sell much cheaper than a neighborhood LBS, because they have money coming in from across the country and online. I think a little under $500 is perfectly reasonable, but a lot of stores won't haggle or go beneath MSRP for good reason. (I usually give customers price breaks on accessories and such rather than on the bike)


----------



## ASWood (May 4, 2007)

lucer0 said:


> The smaller the store, the more profit they need to make off of each bike. A store like Performance can afford to sell much cheaper than a neighborhood LBS, because they have money coming in from across the country and online. I think a little under $500 is perfectly reasonable, but a lot of stores won't haggle or go beneath MSRP for good reason. (I usually give customers price breaks on accessories and such rather than on the bike)


And that's a concept that I understand, it seems to me though that if the store needs to make more profit off of each sale, then they should put in an extra effort in terms of customer service, which they don't always do.

One of my favorite shops in DFW is Mad Duck in Grapevine. They are very small (in an old Weinerschnitzel fast food building) and have great customer service. I was shopping for a saddle and after buying a few (and returning them thanks to Performance's return policy) I went to Mad Duck and the owner (at least I think Clarence owns the place) let me take three saddles for as long as I wanted for no charge so that I could find out what I liked. They have quoted me MSRP before so when I decided on my Fizik, I expected (and was more than happy) to pay MSRP because of their great customer service. I was elated when they actually charged me the same price that I could have gotten the saddle online for. But like you said, this was on an accessory, not a compelte bike. Of course, with the bikes they carry (Colnago, Cinelli, C-Dale), I'm sure they'd stay afloat selling no more than 2-3 bikes per month  

Anyway, I'll stop hijacking this thread...sorry about that.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

+1 on Mad Duck.....Chewie, the dog, really owns the place but Clarence, Teri and Gary pretend to.......


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

ASWood said:


> A better buy at $382 plus 10% in performance points!
> 
> TANGENT: I want to support my LBS (well...a REAL LBS) as much as I can, but it irritates me when shops do everything at MSRP, especially when MSRP is extremely over quoted, and don't ever want to work with me. Case in point - the madison MSRP is $569 I think...50% higher than what I paid at Performance, and they are obviously still able to make some profit....so a true LBS should be willing to sell one for under $500, I think.
> 
> [/rant]


I was just relating what Performance had the Madison tagged at when I went in there recently.

Performance has 60+ "brick and mortar" outlets and a huge mail order/internet presence. We have two stores.

Performance is also a "direct importer." They sell a rebranded Wellgo pedal on sale for less than I can order the same pedal from our suppliers. We can never beat them on price. We don't even try to compete with them on clothing. Heck, I even get their Elite bibs when they're on sale.

How do we survive practically next door to one of their biggest stores? Service and knowledge.


----------



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. I rode the Raleigh Rush Hour today and I liked it a lot. I will be away for a few weeks so I asked the LBS to hold the bike until I get back. Unless something unexpected happens I will pick it up in the first couple weeks of July. The bike fit great and felt quick in handling, not unlike my CAAD9. It was more supple over potholes and such, and I really enjoyed the feel of steel.


----------



## Hakkalugi (Aug 29, 2004)

Torelli Tipo Uno. 

EwS


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I rode a masi and it was nice. the specialized langster is a common fav as well. Dont forget to check out what surly has to offer as well.


----------



## tzwsp4 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a 925 and a Sputnik. I'd go with the Sputnik.


----------



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

*Rush Hour has ARRIVED!!!*

I got the Rush Hour finally today for $420.:thumbsup: I had to sell a lot of crap to get enough money for this, but I'm glad I did. I went out for my first ride today and the whole package is amazing. The wheels have very smooth hubs and the frame soaks up many vibrations. I took the liberty of adding my old Selle Italia Storika/Syncros Ti combo, and it feels great. I'm looking to change maybe a few small things. I will take off the rear brake and add a stronger front. I will also get some silver bullhorn bars wrapped in black brooks tape, and I am going to take the black paint off of the stem that came stock. Finally, I am getting a silver Cane Creek S6 headset for around $30. My total parts investment should be ~$70. This bike is so much more fun to ride than my gearie, I can't believe it.










QUESTION: I can't get the left pedal off of the bike. If you look at the picture, you will see mismatched pedals. Any suggestions? I've really cranked on it in the correct direction (towards the back of the bike) and it's starting to strip just a tiny bit. I'm nervous about cranking on it anymore until I get some insight.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

you're loosening the wrong direction.


----------



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

No I'm not unfortunately. I'm not stupid, you always loosen towards the back of the bike. Park Tool website backs this up. I'll take it to the LBS I got it from sometime and have them fix it. Sorry for being rude, Im kinda pissed. haha


----------



## breadandwater (Oct 1, 2007)

ive owned the Bianchi San Jose and Pista... both good bikes but I enjoyed the San Jose more because of its more road geometry, could put some serious miles on it.


----------



## xKEVINx (Jul 28, 2008)

Im ordering a Cannondale Capo later today/maybe tomorrow. The guy at my LBS did a huge favor and tracked down an all black in a 60cm frame. Im incredibly excited.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Love my Capo. Good luck with yours and let me know if you would like any tips i.e. the BB it comes with is junk, that rattle you hear is just the bottle mount screws coming loose (that was a fun one to track down) etc.

I have a Rush Hour also, rather, my girlfriend does. If you are going to keep the rear brake be careful with those cable guides. They are glued on and not very well. Put it up on a stand the other day and nearly ripped them off.

I'd also take the silver decals off if I were you. It's a matter of time til they are off anyways so I recommend doing it on your own terms.

Congrats


----------



## xKEVINx (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks! I'll keep in mind that you've got a capo if i've got any future questions.


----------



## Gene Kahn (Jan 17, 2008)

Raleigh One Way showed up on local (NYC) Craig's list and the guy wanted $400 and 
wasn't taking any less. Was a $700 bike new. Got it 4 months aleady, ride it ev day in
traffic and for fun. Love the thing, my first fixie. Very comfortable road-type frame, rather
than tighter track geometry.


----------

